# **Unitronic #StayHome Sale - Save on Performance Software from March 27th to April 10th**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

​
With the current global health pandemic, Unitronic is urging everyone to do their part in complying with the #StayHome orders to help contain the spread of this terrible virus. If the population heeds these mandates, it will significantly reduce the spread, allowing everyone to enjoy their lives and get back to as close to normal as possible.


During this time, Unitronic encourages its customers to stay at home and tune their cars themselves with its UniCONNECT+ cable and by popular demand, we are offering special #StayHome Sale pricing on Performance Software from March 27th to April 10th, 2020. What’s more, Unitronic will be donating a portion of the revenue generated during this sale towards the COVID-19 Solidarity Response Fund for WHO (World Health Organization) which ensures patients get the care they need and frontline workers get essential supplies while accelerating efforts to develop treatments.

[HR][/HR]*
MARCH 27[SUP]th[/SUP] TO APRIL 10[SUP]th[/SUP], 2020
*
*SAVE $100 OR 10% ON NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*

*​[HR][/HR]



​
*_$100 OR 10% OFF_, whichever is the greater discount, with the purchase of a NEW ECU or TCU Unitronic Performance Software only. Not available on Upgrades. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. For example, you cannot add $100 OFF your NEW TCU tune on top of the DSG® Combo discount. But you can save $100 on your ECU tune and still use the DSG® Combo discount on your TCU tune for a total savings of _$250_!

[HR][/HR]*
SAVE UP TO $150 ON YOUR NEW TCU PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE ALL YEAR LONG!

*


----------

